

How large is github. Is there a legit way to download it all? - arithma


======
prsimp
According to an Oct 2011 answer by Zach Holman on Quora[1], they only release
publicly the number of users. According to the homepage, that number is
currently at 1,455,656 (hosting 2,444,052 repos). You could extrapolate from
their with an average repo size, but I haven't seen any good information on
what that size would be.

[1] <http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-size-of-GitHubs-userbase>

------
steventruong
I don't have an answer to your question off the top of my head but I am
curious as to why you would want to download all of the open source code on
there?

~~~
arithma
Well, I thought I naturally could download github like I can with Wikipedia.
The basic curiosity I had is whether someone (not necessarily myself) could do
some pattern magic and autocomplete from all the available corpus. CRUDs would
be strokes away, loading off the internet animations, mathematical formulas..

I think it's just plain interesting what you could do with all that code.

------
thiagofm
Not so large.

